# 200 vs 150 (Those that have done both)



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2021)

I dont need any AI on 200/wk but with my current blood pressure issues Im wondering if dropping to 150 from here on might be smart. Lower E2 and thus water retention and all. 

I know this is very individual but for those that have done both for lengths of time, how do you compare them?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 19, 2021)

There's really no noticeable difference in gains, but there can be a difference in sides - need for an AI, RBC, etc.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

150 treats me better than 200. No ai no prostate/urinary issues.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2021)

Thats the way Im gonna go. 160/102 at the doc office today. Hes doubling one of my meds and meet again in two weeks.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Thats the way Im gonna go. 160/102 at the doc office today. Hes doubling one of my meds and meet again in two weeks.



Personally I don’t see test having an effect on my BP, but we’re all different and you need to get a handle on yours so you can know your grandkids. I really hope the lower dose helps. 

Don’t rest until you get this under control.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 19, 2021)

That no is wicked high . That where mine was at until my dr put me on med. a lot of it was aas induced but even without I always ran a little high. Now with aas in the mix my body is always normal. Get it in check. I will say this test only at my dr prescribed dose of 200mg never jacked my bp up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 19, 2021)

drop the dose down to 100 for at least a month 

If the bp drops then you can fish the gammot

try 125, 150, 175, etc 

personally anything over 125mgs is high bp and prostate issues


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 19, 2021)

150 for me no ai. 200 I can see my E2 rise. Other than that there was no notable difference what so ever...


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2021)

Doc doubled my valsartan dose and added amlodapine today


----------



## Kris_19D (Mar 20, 2021)

I had dropped all the way down to 100mg/week (didn't feel nearly so good) and went all the way up to 325/week (more than the most generous HRT dose really, but I felt extremely good). Strangely enough I was taking minimal amounts of Adex but I recently realize that Adex might be what is causing nipple sensitivity for me as I never had it on 200mg/week or higher previously - monotherapy of course - until I added in the AI and it literally started almost immediately after... Very strange coincidence, or it could just be the prolactin but I am taking P5P at 150mg/day so I doubt that is it... 

Anyhow, I would be interested in what your metabolite panel looks like? How's your cholesterol, AST, ADT, etc? Is your GFR alright (obviously creatinine is going to be higher than reference range since you're probably taking in a large amount of protein and putting heavy stress on your body working out, so I don't worry about that too too much and just drink plenty of water, make sure I am not having any symptoms or feeling strange - ammonia smell, any type of strange color in urine, all UA's coming back clear etc.). 

Best of luck with it, bro! I would say do what makes you feel best! I recently have done much more studying in general and am actually taking some classes just on the side as a hobby in addition to weightlifting and starting to really dial in the diet and everything like that again. I love pharmacology and always have been interested in it so I don't mind spending my little free time taking a couple online classes to learn more that will benefit me in the long run much more than watching TV or some crap .


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 20, 2021)

My other bloodwork is perfect. It’s purely genetics. I can run a 10k in about 50 minutes. 

It has just jumped up very recently. Doc said its very common in late thirties.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 20, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> My other bloodwork is perfect. It’s purely genetics. I can run a 10k in about 50 minutes.
> 
> It has just jumped up very recently. Doc said its very common in late thirties.



Great so I should be expecting this!?! lol


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 20, 2021)

Just depends on your genes.


----------



## Kris_19D (Mar 21, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Thats the way Im gonna go. 160/102 at the doc office today. Hes doubling one of my meds and meet again in two weeks.



Are you using an ARB at all? If you haven't tried that and want to continue your dose and possibly blast in the future, please give that a shot as they are apparently extremely effective with handling this type of thing. It is always best to protect your kidneys and high BP is the thing that can hurt in that case if you have high BP for extended periods (it would need to be a pretty long time though, so no need to worry right now - just make sure to ask your doc about them and if necessary, grab some Telmisartan to start with and try that and see if you need a stronger one or a higher dose. 

Please take care of yourself, my friend!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2021)

Im on 160 mg valsartan and 5 mg amlodipene.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 22, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> That no is wicked high . That where mine was at until my dr put me on med. a lot of it was aas induced but even without I always ran a little high. Now with aas in the mix my body is always normal. Get it in check. I will say this test only at my dr prescribed dose of 200mg never jacked my bp up.



200mg Test / EW is a mini-cycle
Is ur total T somewhere around 800-900 when ur running that much “TRT”?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 22, 2021)

200 mg test is not a “mini cycle”. No. My testosterone is not out of range. Ive been on this for nearly four years without issue. My new GP said hes fine as long as it stays below 1300 but I have no interest in going that high.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 22, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> 200 mg test is not a “mini cycle”. No. My testosterone is not out of range. Ive been on this for nearly four years without issue. My new GP said hes fine as long as it stays below 1300 but I have no interest in going that high.


Six to some, half a dozen to another.
200mg is 200mg
Glad ur doc is helping u dial this stuff in to keep ur bp down.
Mine is high and I need to get bloods


----------

